# Formal obedience and PSA/ring trainer in Sacramento, CA?



## Superhero

I've searched the forums and found several listings for pet obedience trainers etc. in my area but none for formal obedience and PSA and/or ring training. 

I'd prefer to have the same trainer from beginning to end to keep things consistent and haven't found anyone I trust yet.

I did have a trainer lined up but he turned out to be a . He was offering his services free and he has excellent qualifications but his personality was lacking and I'd rather just pay someone else.

I am looking to start full training ASAP.

Any recommendations are most welcome!


----------



## W.Oliver

Superhero said:


> I've searched the forums and found several listings for pet obedience trainers etc. in my area but none for formal obedience and PSA and/or ring training.
> 
> I'd prefer to have the same trainer from beginning to end to keep things consistent and haven't found anyone I trust yet.
> 
> I did have a trainer lined up but he turned out to be a . He was offering his services free and he has excellent qualifications but his personality was lacking and I'd rather just pay someone else.
> 
> I am looking to start full training ASAP.
> 
> Any recommendations are most welcome!


By "formal" obedience you mean AKC or UKC style training....that is something completely different from obedience in protection sports like PSA/Ring or SchH. It would be less than ideal to start your dog in "formal" obedience and then try to move to PSA.

The protection sport folks will have obedience as an aspect of the training. If you're serious about protection sport, then get to a club before you start too much with your puppy.


----------



## Superhero

Well, the trainer I had used formal obedience before he started ring. I just figured most trainers did that. He's nationally and regionally titled several dogs so I thought what he did was pretty standard.

I've looked for clubs around here but haven't found one. There are a couple of small groups who do ring but they function on a referral basis only and I don't have an in with them.

All I've done so far is teach the puppy a down and sit. I've also worked on her recall. I have not and will not allow anyone else to train her futher because I don't want it to interfere with whatever professional training she gets later. 

I'm not looking for a ring 3 dog. I'd be happy if she made brevet honestly. 

Thanks for the heads up on the separation of formal obedience from the protection! I wasn't aware there was that much of a distinction.




W.Oliver said:


> By "formal" obedience you mean AKC or UKC style training....that is something completely different from obedience in protection sports like PSA/Ring or SchH. It would be less than ideal to start your dog in "formal" obedience and then try to move to PSA.
> 
> The protection sport folks will have obedience as an aspect of the training. If you're serious about protection sport, then get to a club before you start too much with your puppy.


----------



## Superhero

A friend recommended a PSA trainer that's a bit far from me but I may check it out.

If it works out well I'll put up a reference here for others.


----------



## W.Oliver

The fundamental difference to me is this;

AKC/UKC Obedience is a dog that is dependent - team

Dog Sport requires an independent dog - partner


----------



## Superhero

That makes a lot of sense actually. 





W.Oliver said:


> The fundamental difference to me is this;
> 
> AKC/UKC Obedience is a dog that is dependent - team
> 
> Dog Sport requires an independent dog - partner


----------



## BlkCzechGSD

Have you checked out Bay Area Ring Club in Ryde,Ca Felix Sunga runs and owns that place I heard good about him I was interested in him when I had my malinois..but decided to stay with shepherds and try out schuthund...


----------



## Guardyan

If I were in central California, I would love to go to Michael Ellis' school. I love his training philosophy!

The Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers


----------



## Superhero

Yeah, I've looked at that club a few times but am leaning a bit more towards PSA... I think it might be a bit more practical for my particular use.

That said, I plan on visiting and watching a class or two before I decide.



BlkCzechGSD said:


> Have you checked out Bay Area Ring Club in Ryde,Ca Felix Sunga runs and owns that place I heard good about him I was interested in him when I had my malinois..but decided to stay with shepherds and try out schuthund...


----------



## Superhero

Wow, very expensive. I might consider it if I were going to go into training professionally. Right now I have my hands full just training one puppy. 






Guardyan said:


> If I were in central California, I would love to go to Michael Ellis' school. I love his training philosophy!
> 
> The Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

You might want to talk to Lisa Maze: Home

She does private training here in the Bay Area, and is Michael Ellis's partner in the Loup du Soleil kennel, breeding and training working malinois. If she isn't exactly what you're looking for I'm sure she could refer you to someone. Her mals are titled in Schutzhund, French Ring and Mondio. I'm currently using her with my dogs and she's fabulous!


----------



## W.Oliver

Guardyan said:


> If I were in central California, I would love to go to Michael Ellis' school. I love his training philosophy!
> 
> The Michael Ellis School for Dog Trainers





Cassidy's Mom said:


> You might want to talk to Lisa Maze: Home
> 
> She does private training here in the Bay Area, and is Michael Ellis's partner in the Loup du Soleil kennel, breeding and training working malinois.


Completely agree. In my view, worth the investment if you're really hooked on dog sport.


----------



## Superhero

Thanks for the references and advice! With such strong endorsements I guess I at least should give Mrs. Maze a call. In fact, I'll do so directly after work.


----------



## Jason L

I think Lisa's dog Fiest is the only dog in the US that has SchH3, FR3 Mondio3! 

Francis Metcalf does ring sport in the bay area as well and is a very good trainer from what I hear.

Friends of the Family LLC. DOG TRAINING SPECIALISTS


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Jason L said:


> I think Lisa's dog Fiest is the only dog in the US that has SchH3, FR3 Mondio3!


Yes! He's also titled in AKC OB, Flyball and Dock diving, as well as being a pretty cool dog. Lisa uses him all the time as a demo/distraction dog in her training sessions, and when Feist isn't working he seems to be always either carrying his tuggy around or trying to get you to play ball with him. :wub:

Meet Feist [Loups du Soleil :: Belgian Malinois]


----------



## Jason L

I remember that! Feist would walk around with a tug in his mouth, going from person to person, seeing if he can find someone to tug with him and when he was done with that person, he would go to the next person and try to start a game with him. He would be super polite about it too, just stand there and wait - until you put two hands on the tug and then he starts shaking and tugging like he means business. Funny dog!


----------



## Superhero

Jason L said:


> I think Lisa's dog Fiest is the only dog in the US that has SchH3, FR3 Mondio3!


That's ridiculously amazing.


----------



## Superhero

After much consideration and discussion with my wife, we have decided to go with formal obedience to start with, rather than ring or PSA.

So, any formal obedience trainers in the Sacramento area? I have found one with an AKC obedience club, but my puppy is only half GSD and they require AKC papers to do any work with them whatsoever. There are lots of pet-type trainers in the area, but that's not really what I am looking for.


----------

